# Moving to Puerta Banus/San Pedro in 2 weeks and need help!



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everyone! 

Me and my friend have both landed jobs in San Pedro and fly out on August 8th (starting jobs August 10th). 

We havent sorted anywhere to stay yet and need help finding somewhere! I have signed up with numerous agencies but none seem to provide anything within our budget (up to 1000 Euro's per month). 

Neither of us have done anything like this before and need some help from someone with a bit more experience..?

I would really appreciate it if someone could reccomend a decent estate agency in that area or knows of anyone looking to rent out a 2 bedroom furnished appartment on a longer term basis?!

Thank you in advance


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Me and my friend have both landed jobs in San Pedro and fly out on August 8th (starting jobs August 10th).
> 
> ...


Hiya and welcome!

Jobs! my goodness lucky you! its hard enough for people living here to find work so Im delighted if you managed to do it without even being here!! :clap2:

On the rental issue you will have no problem finding long term for that budget! the one problem at the moment could be the timing . a lot of long term rental landlords who dont have tenants in the summer months, opt to rent them weekly for tourists ..... just to get some income. So many will be occupied now BUT BUT BUT we are looking to move ourselves and I know there are lots out there empty!

Try the kyero website .... I mention this one cos you can search by area and it links to many agents - even if you dont find the actual property you want you can pick up the agents website details and phone numbers etc to contact them directly.

Also check our the sur in english website classified section.

Give me a shout if you dont have any luck and I will try and give you some more rental companies.

Sue  Being your suncream! its hot hot hot at the moment!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

1) Ignore agencies - check Sur in English, Friday Ad or book in a hostal for a couple of days and just ask around. USUALLY there is tons available but 1st week in August Aggggggh!
2) It is PuertO and not PuertA Banús and it is expensive. You may want/need to go to San Pedro/Calahonda etc. You are coming out on possibly the worst fortnight of the year. Prepare to get somewhere for August and probably get somewhere better/cheaper from September onwards
3) KeithS lives there and he'll have contacts I am sure - meet up with him. TOP GUY. 

Good Luck - it's a great area in a great country. Enjoy!


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya and welcome!
> 
> Jobs! my goodness lucky you! its hard enough for people living here to find work so Im delighted if you managed to do it without even being here!! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Sue, 

thank you very much for the speedy and helpful reply  

I will check out that site now!

Thank you!


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Sue,
> 
> thank you very much for the speedy and helpful reply
> 
> ...


Hiya,

If you have no luck there, give me a shout. Always happy to connect people. Dont think you need to spend 1000 euros per month in the current climate, mind you, it depends on what your standards are


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keiths said:


> Hiya,
> 
> If you have no luck there, give me a shout. Always happy to connect people.


ahh, but how do we know that you're genuine, or that your so called connections are LOL

Jo xx


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> ahh, but how do we know that you're genuine, or that your so called connections are LOL
> 
> Jo xx


You will learn over the course of time  ....or you can just give me your credit card details now LOL


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

keiths said:


> You will learn over the course of time  ....or you can just give me your credit card details now LOL


Me again!!! What we have been trying to get around Keith is an increase in people just PM ´ing each other rather than posting the information and help on the forum.

sometimes of course you may need to PM someone if its a personal phone number or email address you want to give out - but really the object of the game is to give as much info on the actual forum so that the OP and future readers can share the same info ... also saves us having to repeat ourselves when its asked again lol! if its in full view here thats ok ..... if its via PM no one else can see it.

There are some greyish areas of course but if you are genuinely helping someone out that should be ok ..... if its not Jo and I will mount our horses and come charging after you with a big stick !!! :focus:

Gracias ... sue


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Me again!!! What we have been trying to get around Keith is an increase in people just PM ´ing each other rather than posting the information and help on the forum.
> 
> sometimes of course you may need to PM someone if its a personal phone number or email address you want to give out - but really the object of the game is to give as much info on the actual forum so that the OP and future readers can share the same info ... also saves us having to repeat ourselves when its asked again lol! if its in full view here thats ok ..... if its via PM no one else can see it.
> 
> ...


Hi Sue,

It may seem a bit out of character for the costa del sol (lol) but I do put people together for no direct personal benefit - it's just the way I am. I'm a big believer in "what goes around, comes around" and it's worked for me so far. I'm sure Steve can vouch for me.

Keith


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

keiths said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> It may seem a bit out of character for the costa del sol (lol) but I do put people together for no direct personal benefit - it's just the way I am. I'm a big believer in "what goes around, comes around" and it's worked for me so far. I'm sure Steve can vouch for me.
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

Not an accusation as to your motives or your character! honestly! - I,m pretty much the same ..... If I have some info or experience to pass on Im more than happy to do it ....... I just wanted to be clear from the outset as to how we prefer to operate the forum thats all ..... your still a "baby" on here so we are taking care of you to make sure you dont get harrassed too early ! lol

I am also not of the opinion that its out of character on the Costa del Sol ... Im a big believer in there being plenty of people out there like the rest of us ... normal (ish), helpful, relatively intelligent and kind! 

Again - just to reiterate the forum posts benefit all ... the PMs are more personal and dont get seen by those who may need to know the answers ....... and sharing is what we are here for :ranger:

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Will and Jack ... hope you are still with us ..... sorry to have digressed but we are here for you if you need more help!

Have a good afternoon

sue :ranger:


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the concern guys!

Keiths - I would really appreciate a hook up! Although our needs are pretty specific, i.e needs to be in San Pedro, Furnished and under 1000 Euros pcm!

If you can help then that is fantastic mate!


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Not an accusation as to your motives or your character! honestly! - I,m pretty much the same ..... If I have some info or experience to pass on Im more than happy to do it ....... I just wanted to be clear from the outset as to how we prefer to operate the forum thats all ..... your still a "baby" on here so we are taking care of you to make sure you dont get harrassed too early ! lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue. You are of course right, I am new here. Hopefully in due course members will see that I have a fair bit to offer the forum. 
Speak soon

Keith


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Thanks for the concern guys!
> 
> Keiths - I would really appreciate a hook up! Although our needs are pretty specific, i.e needs to be in San Pedro, Furnished and under 1000 Euros pcm!
> 
> If you can help then that is fantastic mate!


No probs. Steve and Sue are right, I would check out the surinenglish first so you can bypass the agencies. If you are still struggling, give me a nudge. 
1000 euros pcm would get you a super penthouse or villa in san pedro. You should be able to get a decent 2 bed apartment for anywhere between 700-850euros pcm at the moment.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Me and my friend have both landed jobs in San Pedro and fly out on August 8th (starting jobs August 10th).


Perhaps everybody else is just being polite, or I'm just nosy, but what JOBS have you got!!!!!!:tongue1::confused2:
Give us the ALL the info please


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Perhaps everybody else is just being polite, or I'm just nosy, but what JOBS have you got!!!!!!:tongue1::confused2:
> Give us the ALL the info please


I hate to be a pain, but its top secret. 

I would love to be able to go in to it, but i'm not permitted to! Sorry guys


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you told us, you'd have to kill us I guess. 

Sounds dodgy ...par for the course for Marbella LOL


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

willandjack said:


> I hate to be a pain, but its top secret.
> 
> I would love to be able to go in to it, but i'm not permitted to! Sorry guys


What a let down you guys are!!!

Spill the beans

I'll give you a free tour of my recently converted kitchen if you come to the Madrid area - no kidding!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What a let down you guys are!!!
> 
> Spill the beans
> 
> I'll give you a free tour of my recently converted kitchen if you come to the Madrid area - no kidding!!


I wonder what could be so secret :confused2:. Robbed a bank in another country? Terrorists? FBI/MFI/CI5? Can't think of anything else. It's 6.30am and I haven't slept yet...yawn.

Sorry PO, I 'm only jesting of course.. 

Hope you find somewhere nice.

Good luck.

Chica. xx


----------



## reals007 (Jul 7, 2009)

Better look for cheaper means initially and stay within your budget. The advice given in this thread is quite practical.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What a let down you guys are!!!
> 
> Spill the beans
> 
> I'll give you a free tour of my recently converted kitchen if you come to the Madrid area - no kidding!!


Can I just come and look at your kitchen ? lol Ive not visited Madrid as yet!


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Its nothing dodgy at all guys! I'm aware of the reputation the Costa Del Sol has! 

But its something completely legit!

I assure me and Jack are honourable stand up guys!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Its nothing dodgy at all guys! I'm aware of the reputation the Costa Del Sol has!
> 
> But its something completely legit!
> 
> I assure me and Jack are honourable stand up guys!


Well after all the help, information, advice and general loveliness you have received this week you owe us a full explanation once you get here and start the "top secret" jobs!! ...... so I will expect a post in the coming weeks!

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah don't worry Sue I promise to fill you in when we arrive!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Can I just come and look at your kitchen ? lol Ive not visited Madrid as yet!


Don't tell Will and Jack, but my kitchen is NOT actually the most interesting thing to see in Madrid, but as they're new around here they won't know that.
PS To tell the truth it's not 100% finished yet...
:bounce:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't tell Will and Jack, but my kitchen is NOT actually the most interesting thing to see in Madrid, but as they're new around here they won't know that.
> PS To tell the truth it's not 100% finished yet...
> :bounce:


 Well if I am ever up there (if my OH decides I need a fabulous weekend away!) then Ill let you know - it shuold be finished by the time I get to Madrid!


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Visiting your Kitchen isnt some sort of euphamysim is it!? 

I'm starting to wonder what i'm letting myself in for joining this forum....!! ;-)


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Visiting your Kitchen isnt some sort of euphamysim is it!?
> 
> I'm starting to wonder what i'm letting myself in for joining this forum....!! ;-)


Hey behave yourself! We are respectable, informative, intelligent, welcoming ladies on here ..... most of the time anyway  ..... you are quite safe with us I promise!


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sure you all are!

You have been more than helpful thus far!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Visiting your Kitchen isnt some sort of euphamysim is it!?
> 
> I'm starting to wonder what i'm letting myself in for joining this forum....!! ;-)




AaahHHh!!??
Getting interested now , eh??


----------

